# ASPCA NYC



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

We could all help in this dire situation:

http://www.aspca.org/news/national/02-13-09.html#1


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's sad and its all over. We have a small rescue here and the girls that groom for me help out and do some fostering. I got an email this evening that they are desperate for puppy food. Right now they have 8 litters. Its such a small rescue without a lot of funding and they're getting over run with turn ins and strays. I'm going to call some friends tomorrow and try to get some donations and I'm going to drive out there and take as much food as I can get. Its so sad that this is going on. It was bad before but the economy is making it so much worse. Between puppy mills and all the other dogs that need help its overwhelming and heartbreaking.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

This is really heartbreaking - it was on the news here that 43 of these dogs came to NYC. I hope there are a lot of doggie-lovers here that do
not live in "No New Dogs" buildings!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

this is just heatbreaking


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 17 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729145


> We could all help in this dire situation:
> 
> http://www.aspca.org/news/national/02-13-09.html#1[/B]


I agree, Kerry!
Thanks for the link :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks, Kerry, and yes we all can help! Saw this on the news last night. 

I'm elated that in recent times several puppymills have beeen raided and shut down... downside this is putting a heavy burden on shelters/rescues!!!


----------

